# DIY removal of quick disconnect hose



## Lbert (Oct 6, 2006)

*To disconnect:* Push the hose toward the mated part and pull the gray plastic ring equally on all sides until it touches the metal housing then pull connector straight out.

*To install: *Insert the quick connect hose until you hear the metal prongs click. Tug back hose to make sure it secure. Clean mating surfaces and lightly coat with clean oil to ease installation. The oil will reduce the chance of damage to the o-rings as it is inserted.

See fig. 1
Inside the connector are 4 metal locking spring prongs equally spaced. The prongs are fully raised from their lock position when the gray plastic ring makes full contact to the metal housing. The key is to put equal pressure on the gray plastic ring so that all 4 prongs are equally raised. Failing to do this will cause one of the prongs to snag thus preventing the removal of the connector. While holding down the plastic ring, pull the connector straight out and parallel as possible. Inside the hose connector are 2 rubber o-rings that seal the liquid from coming out between 2 very snugly fitted male and female metal tubes.

If the grau plastic ring does not fully touch the hose metal housing, you may have dirt inside. Spray lubricant, i.e. WD40, using a needle plastic tube to clean the passage area. Remove the expansion tank if necessary to gain better access to the connectors.

The same connector design is used to connect the auto transmission hose to transmission cooler radiator.

This quick disconnect design is easy to install but can be a misnomer because it can be extremely difficult to disconnect. Understanding the design and function can greatly ease the removal process.

*Power steering application*

See fig. 2
Although the bottom power steering hose connector is wet and dirty, the actual leak came from the connector above. The BMW mechanic who replaced the top power steering hose, while the car was with the previous owner, did not insert the hose all the way in. One morning, power steering fluid spilled all over the garage floor. Luckily it did not happen on the road. I would have certainly needed a new steering rack and I may have caused an accident. I first blamed the bottom connector so now I have a new bottom hose that I did not use or bothered to return.


----------



## flyingmachine (Apr 29, 2005)

lbert said:


> *to disconnect:* push the hose toward the mated part and pull the gray plastic ring equally on all sides until it touches the metal housing then pull connector straight out.
> 
> *to install: *insert the quick connect hose until you hear the metal prongs click. Tug back hose to make sure it secure. Clean mating surfaces and lightly coat with clean oil to ease installation. The oil will reduce the chance of damage to the o-rings as it is inserted.
> 
> ...


thanks a bunch! Great info!!!


----------



## odelrio (Apr 11, 2009)

Just the info I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## zircon (May 5, 2009)

Awesome, you wouldn't still have that hose I would buy it off you. my e46 was leaking from the clamps area and when i tried to change them the hose punctured it's very fragile now. So I'm replacing both hoses with 300 psi hoses and regular clamps.


----------



## hp0786 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you so much! I looked everywhere for this and was clueless as to the behavior of that hose. feel much more confident fixing a leak now.


----------



## Lbert (Oct 6, 2006)

hp0786, you're welcome!


----------



## JonS2004330ci (Feb 24, 2004)

For the record:

There is a special tool called the "Assenmacher (ASTBMW5346) BMW Transmission Cooler Line and Power Steering Line Disconnect Tool" that helps connect/disconnect that type of plug...It's about $32 or so....

Hope this helps!

Jon in Chicago


----------



## whinojosa (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas on removal of the quick disconnect line from reservoir to cooling unit if the coupler has no fry plastic attachment? For some reason my existing hose does not have that ring. My replacement hose obviously does. For reference, it's item #11 on the realoem diagram for the steering hydraulic system.

I have tried to custom make a tool (basically just a cut 1/2" pipe couple) with zero luck surprisingly.

Outside of just using a dremel tool to just cut the damn thing I'm completely out of ideas and my fingers are wrecked.









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Lbert (Oct 6, 2006)

whinojosa,

It appears, looking at the pic you provided, someone did a whack job to the connector. I suspect the male portion of the cooler was damaged initially. To remedy the problem a copper pipe was shoved or forced into the male connector. In addition, the prongs to the female connector was removed so it can be shoved into the copper pipe. You can probably pull hard on the hose and all the contraptions will come off. Good luck!


----------



## whinojosa (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! That makes sense. I've had this car since 2007 @ 50k miles. However, I did have front end damage about 2 years ago.

I had it repaired at a body shop recommended to use ONLY OEM BMW parts (liberty mutual).

I noticed, when I got the car back, they didn't really do that great a job. My radiator was protruding back toward the engine. Hadn't really caused much issue until recently I started burning through expansion tanks (rubbing the power steering pulley). I ended up straightening out the radiator. The body shop did not properly reinstall the power steering cooling unit and it had just been dangling in front of the radiator all this time. I straightened that out, there is a "sleeve" that the cooling unit slides into that was not being used from the body shop's repair.

Fast forward a few weeks, start leaking power steering fluid. Noticed it's coming from the line from reservoir to the cooling unit. My thought is that I disrupted this brittle rubber line when I straightened out the PS cooling unit.

I have waaaay too many obligations and have been driving with this leak and just refilling the PS system as needed. Finally the leak/fluid caused my main belt (power steering, water pump...) to completely shred. very scary as it happened during a sweeping turn and I immediately lost power steering.








In any case, you're probably spot on with that diagnosis. I'll prob dremel it off this evening.

Btw, in case there is any question on the copper piece in the pic, that was my custom tool I built. I slipped it over the male part and hadn't removed it for the pic.

Will

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## collins912 (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone know where to find the plastic pieces alone instead of purchases the line?


----------



## Robcar38 (Jun 18, 2021)

Lbert said:


> *To disconnect:* Push the hose toward the mated part and pull the gray plastic ring equally on all sides until it touches the metal housing then pull connector straight out.
> 
> *To install: *Insert the quick connect hose until you hear the metal prongs click. Tug back hose to make sure it secure. Clean mating surfaces and lightly coat with clean oil to ease installation. The oil will reduce the chance of damage to the o-rings as it is inserted.
> 
> ...


Does any body know the actual name for


Lbert said:


> *To disconnect:* Push the hose toward the mated part and pull the gray plastic ring equally on all sides until it touches the metal housing then pull connector straight out.
> 
> *To install: *Insert the quick connect hose until you hear the metal prongs click. Tug back hose to make sure it secure. Clean mating surfaces and lightly coat with clean oil to ease installation. The oil will reduce the chance of damage to the o-rings as it is inserted.
> 
> ...


Does any one know the name if the grey plastic ring or happen to have a part number mine broke from age. I can find a name or part number for this piece. Thanks.


----------



## Robcar38 (Jun 18, 2021)

Robcar38 said:


> Does any body know the actual name for
> 
> Does any one know the name if the grey plastic ring or happen to have a part number mine broke from age. I can find a name or part number for this piece. Thanks.


The the grey plastic ring hat the special tool called the "Assenmacher (ASTBMW5346) BMW Transmission Cooler Line and Power Steering Line Disconnect Tool" pushes in to release the teeth to disconnect the hose, part number or name or where to order would be great.Or do you have to purchase the whole hose for the plastic grey ring?I hope that makes sense.


----------



## KawiRider650 (Aug 8, 2021)

Trying to revive a dead old thread for some answers. Does anybody have the part number for the gray plastic ring on the inside of the hose? Or is the only way to acquire one is to pull it off a junkyard car or order a completely new hose? Adding picture for clarification. I need ONLY the plastic gray ring on the INSIDE of the hose. The piece that you apply pressure onto to release the line. The part is circled in red. Thank y’all.


----------

